# Bee weather in Mississippi.



## ChrisBex (Jul 24, 2014)

Video of my small home apiary out yard.

Listen to that buzzing... Mmmmm 

Video now in 4k!


----------



## mrflegel (Mar 23, 2014)

nice to see. You did notice the pollen coming in.


----------



## Chickasaw Honey (Jul 21, 2014)

That is a beautiful sight. My bees in North MS are not that active.


----------



## Texas_Drone (Apr 24, 2014)

That's an encouraging sight, thanks!

:applause:


----------

